# Whats the average Crown rump length at 7 weeks ?



## TTC LADY

Hi all

I've had 2 scans in the last week, the first one at 6+6 where the baby measured 0.84cm (bigger than average) and then another yesterday where the baby measured 0.98cm.

The gestational sac has also grown by about 5 mm in this time which is Normal.

The doctor said this was normal and baby measuring fine, but from the googling I've done 0.98 at 7+3 seems little low. Also I was surprised the fetal pole had only grown 0.14cm in 4 days

Please can you share your baby's measurements at the 7 week so I can stop worrying


----------



## whitelilly

I think I was 4.7mm at 6 weeks, 11mm at 7 weeks, 17mm at 8 weeks and 3.6cm at 10 weeks xxx


----------



## mama2connor

at 5-6 weeks mine messured 3mm then at exactly 8 weeks one messured 15.5mm while the other messured 16.1mm and 11 weeks both messured 41mm. I wouldn't worry too much hun if they say it's perfectly normal chances are they are right.


----------



## Tazzy

I can only go on my one measurement of 19mm at 8 weeks. Hope it helps.


----------



## whitelilly

Your baby is measuring correctly hon, stop worrying!!

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## dreamer

Hi

I had an early scan at 7 weeks and 6 days mine was measuring 15mm which the sonographer and EPU advisors said was a good measurement.


----------



## dizzy duck

I had a scan at 7+4 weeks spud measured about 9mm and at 12 week scan was measuring around 5cm so your baby is measuring fine, try not to worry. Take care :hugs: XX


----------



## TTC LADY

Thanks all makes me feel better


----------

